# Giving Corrid in drinking water...still need Vit. B complex?



## BethC (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello all, I'm new here (First post actually)  
I have angora goats, only 4 of them for now and I have a question about using Corrid in their drinking water.  Last year, I was drenching my goats for 5 days, for coccidiosis as per my vets order.  He also told me to give a shot of Vitamin B complex each day along with to prevent a thiamin deficiancy.    I'm curious, If you follow the direction on the package to add to the drinking water instead of drenching, do you still have to give them a shot of Vit. B?  

Beth from PA


----------



## elevan (Aug 13, 2013)

It could still cause thiamine deficiency regardless of the method of delivery.  Though we've had numerous members that use it without having any problems with thiamine deficiency.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 13, 2013)

There was another thread on here about this.

Isn't denying the coccidia thiamine the way Corrid works?

If you give B-12 aren't you negating it's effecitiveness?


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 13, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> There was another thread on here about this.
> 
> Isn't denying the coccidia thiamine the way Corrid works?
> 
> If you give B-12 aren't you negating it's effecitiveness?


X2


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Aug 13, 2013)

Thiamine is B1.... B complex does contain it. My understanding is that in order for Corid to work on the coccidia, you do not give B1 until after the coccidia treatment is finished....

If anyone is interested....B12 is cobalamin (containing cobalt).


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 13, 2013)

Correct, because CoRid works by causing cocci to "starve" by ingesting what looks to be thiamine but is not, giving the goat thiamine at the least lessens the effectiveness of the medication.  The some give goats vitamin B-complex or thiamine is because not even _their _bodies recognize the mimic and then don't make enough actual thiamine to support normal function (causing goat polio if the issue is severe enough).  

Once the medication leaves the system, the goat's body will resume making thiamine.

So what to do?  Give the CoRid and keep a very close eye on the goat.  Read up on signs of polio and if you see any start, give thiamine immediately.  Or, chose a different medication, which is what we choose to do.  DiMethox works very well and there are others too that you can use without the worry of causing a thiamine problem.


----------



## Godsgrl (Aug 13, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Correct, because CoRid works by causing cocci to "starve" by ingesting what looks to be thiamine but is not, giving the goat thiamine at the least lessens the effectiveness of the medication.  The some give goats vitamin B-complex or thiamine is because not even _their _bodies recognize the mimic and then don't make enough actual thiamine to support normal function (causing goat polio if the issue is severe enough).
> 
> Once the medication leaves the system, the goat's body will resume making thiamine.
> 
> So what to do?  Give the CoRid and keep a very close eye on the goat.  Read up on signs of polio and if you see any start, give thiamine immediately.  Or, chose a different medication, which is what we choose to do.  DiMethox works very well and there are others too that you can use without the worry of causing a thiamine problem.


This is very informative post, thank you so much. Should be a sticky!


----------



## BethC (Aug 13, 2013)

Godsgrl said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, very informative! thank you!  If I remember correct, there isn't a real cut and dry dosage chart on the DiMethox (I could be wrong on that one...I just remembered for some reason being unsure how much to give)  Can you tell us what the dosage is? And do you drench? Or put in their water?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 13, 2013)

You will drench with it.  Are you going to be getting the already mixed 40% liquid or the powder?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 13, 2013)

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-coccidia-goat


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 14, 2013)

We put the corid in the drinking water, we follow the package making sure the lbs of animals in the field are consuming the correct dosage for the day,so the amount we put in the water will vary depending on how much water they are drinking.  
I have never had a one with polio and we have never given extra thiamin.   WE have used corid now for 15 years every spring and summer on almost our entire herd.


----------

